
Ask HN: How to calculate pupil (eye) dimensions in mm using CV (computer vision) - ben-gy
I’m embarking on a project using pupillometry (the study the pupil within the eye).<p>My requirement is to use computer vision to determine the size of an a closeup image of a pupil (for accuracy purposes the pupil needs to take up 80% of the image).<p>I can’t use a reference object in the image.<p>I could use the LIDAR in the new iPhone (unreleased) but the people using this product will not all have the latest iPhone so a more mainstream solution is required.<p>Maybe there is a published scale standard that I’m missing? Maybe there’s an ML dataset of eyes and measurements that I’m missing? Maybe I’m missing some other obvious solution?<p>Any help&#x2F;input would be greatly appreciated :)
======
marc__1
some resources you may want to use:

[https://news.cornell.edu/stories/2018/10/using-smartphone-
ca...](https://news.cornell.edu/stories/2018/10/using-smartphone-cameras-
track-alertness)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4950215/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4950215/)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6166694/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6166694/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVQzu9AL3IU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVQzu9AL3IU)

[https://www.researchgate.net/post/What_is_the_best_measure_t...](https://www.researchgate.net/post/What_is_the_best_measure_to_track_pupil_dilation_in_an_experiment_where_a_video_continuously_recorded_one_of_the_participants_eye)

